# iOS7 - Meteo avec date et heure erronées



## r e m y (30 Mai 2017)

Ce matin, sur mon vieil iPhone 5 que j'ai laissé sous iOS7, l'app Meteo m'indique qu'on est Mercredi et qu'il est environ 13h (alors qu'on est mardi 30 mai 7h30)...
D'autre part il me situe à un endroit différent de celui où je me trouve.

Pourtant l'iPhone m'indique par ailleurs la bonne date et la bonne heure et dans Maps il me positionne bien au bon endroit.

D'où ce problème peut-il venir?
Est-ce déjà arrivé à quelqu'un?

Est-ce que ca pourrait être dû à la fin du contrat entre Apple et Yahoo Weather Channel ? ( sur les iOS plus récents ce n'est plus Yahoo qui fournit la météo )


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (30 Mai 2017)

Je ne saurais te répondre mais personnellement j'utilise "Meteo XL" aussi bien sur iPad que sur iPhone.
L'appli est magnifique et la météo est juste


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2017)

Si d'autres utilisateurs d'iOS 7 pouvaient me dire si l'application Météo Apple fonctionne normalement chez eux, ce serait sympa.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2017)

@remy 

Tu as gagné une journée de boulot et a ce rythme , c'est bientôt le week end


----------



## r e m y (30 Mai 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> @remy
> 
> Tu as gagné une journée de boulot et a ce rythme , c'est bientôt le week end



Bah non... c'est bien le problème! 
J'étais en congés jusqu'à mercredi soir et cette p.... d'app me dit qu'on est deja mercredi 13h alors que je pensais être mardi 7h du mat!

Au réveil, réaliser qu'il ne reste qu'une demi journée de repos à peine au lieu de 2 jours, ça fait mal!!! [emoji30]


----------



## Jura39 (30 Mai 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Bah non... c'est bien le problème!
> J'étais en congés jusqu'à mercredi soir et cette p.... d'app me dit qu'on est deja mercredi 13h alors que je pensais être mardi 7h du mat!
> 
> Au réveil, réaliser qu'il ne reste qu'une demi journée de repos à peine au lieu de 2 jours, ça fait mal!!! [emoji30]



C'est pas un problème d'horloge? 

Allez au boulot


----------



## r e m y (31 Mai 2017)

Non l'horloge est ok.
C'est un problème d'accès au serveur de Yahoo car si on essaie d'ajouter une ville ca ne fonctionne pas non plus...

J'espère que c'est un problème temporaire chez Yahoo et pas un arrêt définitif sinon il va falloir que je passe cet iPhone 5 sur iOS10.


----------



## r e m y (1 Juin 2017)

Personne n'utilise plus iOS7 ici?

Pour info, ayant rallumé mon iPod Touch de 1ère génération hier, (iOS6), j'y ai fait le même constat. L'app Météo, qui s'appuie également sur Yahoo, affiche les mêmes données que l'iPhone sous iOS7 en commençant par des données d'un mercredi à 13h...


----------



## r e m y (1 Juin 2017)

Visiblement c'est un probleme général...
https://forums.yahoo.net/t5/Messenger/Weather-App-for-iOS-7-not-working/td-p/257365

Mais bien que le message le plus récent indique que le serveur a été remis en service ce 1er juin, toujours pas d'actualisation de la meteo chez moi...il va peut être falloir attendre que le redémarrage du serveur se répercute de proxy en proxy.


----------



## r e m y (1 Juin 2017)

bon, problème résolu avec la remise en service des serveurs de Yahoo.


----------



## r e m y (6 Juin 2017)

Ce matin, le serveur meteo de Yahoo est à nouveau dans les choux....


----------

